# Help with a stripped remote set screw



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought this amp on here knowing the Allen head was stripped. I got the screw to come up all the way it could. I was thinking it was like an old soundstream amp that would allow the screw to come out the top. Well it has a shoulder on so it wont fall out. It is stuck between the terminal block and the outer case. The only way I can think of getting it out is too unscrew the board and lift the one side of the board enough to get the screw out and replace it with one that has the same threads. Does this sound like it would work? It looks like all of the legs on the FETs are on the one side.if I lift up on the opposite side they should be fine. Right?

You can should the shoulder of the set screw right in the middle above the power terminal.


And BTW the amp is Kenwood Excelon XR600-1


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan...let us know how it works out.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets try this link
For the pics

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iVrczo


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

And this one too









vwguy383 has shared 2 photos with you!







www.flickr.com


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> That sounds like a good plan...let us know how it works out.


Is this suppose to be helpful or are you being sarcastic? I posted some pictures to help try and explain what I'm talking about. Trying to figure out how to easily host pictures.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

vwguy383 said:


> Is this suppose to be helpful or are you being sarcastic? I posted some pictures to help try and explain what I'm talking about. Trying to figure out how to easily host pictures.


Not sarcastic, but now seeing pictures Is the black plastic housing piece that is preventing the screw from coming out glued in? Could you try and heat up the glue and pull the plastic off the frame? ( the one that you see from the top when you remove the panel to tighten the screws down).


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Okay, I just want to be Sure I am understanding this. Can you Take a PHOTO of your Amp, and the striped screw for me or make a video and post it and explain how it is stripped? 

Like this right?









Help: Stripped Hex Screw on Amp


I've been holding onto this amp ever since it arrived with a slightly stripped hex screw. I have a jobbers drill bit and want to make sure that this is only/best way to fix this issue. 4th one down for the top The amp in question is a Kenwood XR400-4. I have the original allen wrench...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Take a PHOTO of the HEaD of the Screw CLEARLY on MACRO if you have to. I can tell you how to get it out. 

There are easy ways to do it. But We need some real photos of what you are working with to help. 

I don't want you breaking your Gear, but if the Plastic Top shield is on there? Then yea.. You may have to take it apart, but I can't tell ya until I really see your amp you are working with. 


Most Plastic covers WILL pop off, but beak the plastic Pins that affix it to the amp. Lets try to avoid that. 


If you have a striped screw, you can use JB WELD on a Dollar tree or HF bit and dap a SMALL bit of JB weld to the end of it, (The 5 min stuff) or epoxy, and then if you hold it in and just right, you can unscrew just about anything. 

They also make Reverse drill bits that will tap it our for you. And reverse taps. 

But please post the IMAGE of what YOU got and WHAT you are working with or a VIDEO, and I will help you get it out. 

Cool?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

imickey503 said:


> Okay, I just want to be Sure I am understanding this. Can you Take a PHOTO of your Amp, and the striped screw for me or make a video and post it and explain how it is stripped?
> 
> Like this right?
> 
> ...


Hes already posted pictures and identified the amp. Here is t he plastic shroud i was refering too.






Picture 5 of 8 for Kenwood eXcelon XR600-1







www.sonicelectronix.com


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ugh.. Is it just me? Or is it just a Flat head screw driver or pry tool away from getting the job done?









It looks like the plastic part on top just pops out and is for cosmetics? 
Some tape on the end of a Flat head screwdriver should do the trick as long as he works slowly around it. ?

MiniSQ, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

imickey503 said:


> Ugh.. Is it just me? Or is it just a Flat head screw driver or pry tool away from getting the job done?
> View attachment 267309
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking too, but it may be glued in.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help and thanks for the extra pics minisq. The problem with the screw is the shoulder on it. It is bigger then the hole on top of the case where you put the Allen wrench. I drilled out the Allen hole a little bit bigger and used a screw extractor to get the screw up as far as I could. I believe the screw is out of all of its threads now the shoulder is between the case and the terminal block. The only way I think I can get it out is by unscrewing the board and barely lift the board up enough to get that screw out. I think the legs on the FETs can take a little bit of bending.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

vwguy383 said:


> Thanks guys for your help and thanks for the extra pics minisq. The problem with the screw is the shoulder on it. It is bigger then the hole on top of the case where you put the Allen wrench. I drilled out the Allen hole a little bit bigger and used a screw extractor to get the screw up as far as I could. I believe the screw is out of all of its threads now the shoulder is between the case and the terminal block. The only way I think I can get it out is by unscrewing the board and barely lift the board up enough to get that screw out. I think the legs on the FETs can take a little bit of bending.


Might be safer to drill out the plastic shroud enough to get the screw to go past it?


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah that was something I thought of doing too.


----------



## demoncamber (May 22, 2013)

How'd you make out with this? I'm actually dealing with the same exact issue on a Kenwood Excelon XR1001-1, amp turn on wont screw all the way down, goes down half way and just tightens. Sucks.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> Might be safer to drill out the plastic shroud enough to get the screw to go past it?


This is what I ended up doing when I had the same problem as the OP.


----------



## demoncamber (May 22, 2013)

gijoe said:


> This is what I ended up doing when I had the same problem as the OP.


I'm going to try this tomorrow. I do have the wire stripped extra long and stuffed in there snugg and zip tied to the neg cable so it's def not going anywhere and turns the amp on, but I'd like a perm fix.


----------

